# pop sands of time on intel 845



## suryansh911 (Feb 11, 2007)

hi
this is my first request.
my pc config is
PIV 2.66
256 ram
intel 845 chipset (64 mb)

please tell me if pop sands of time will work or not. i know that it requires TnL. i have downloaded 3d analyzer. please tell me which options to check. 

i m waitin for an answer 

thanx.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

forget it... pop:sot wont work even wit 3dnalyser.... 
but if u want to try check the FORCE SW TNL and EMULATE HW TNL CAPS n try....
i bet it wont work... also set ur device id to geforce fx 5900 ultra...
if u wanna play try pop:ww or t2t... they ll work fine even witout 3d analyser...


----------



## Stalker (Feb 11, 2007)

It works on 845...
Refer *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35439&highlight=sands+of+time


----------



## vinit suri (Feb 13, 2007)

it will definetly work dude.....its an awesome game.......if u get stuck ne where pm me ....remember_me600@yahoo.com..


----------



## suryansh911 (Mar 16, 2007)

thanx for ur reply.
but please tell me which options should i check in 3d analyser to run the game on intel 845.

i used the following options

All under hardware limits ticked
Under pixel and vertex shaders
Force max.pixal shader version 1.4
skip pixal shader version 1.4
Force low precision pixel shader

please help me. i really need to complete this trilogy as i finished other 2 games(ww and 2thrones) 7 times each. so this shows how crazy i am about this game. 

please reply soon and something which works. thanx


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 16, 2007)

All under hardware limits ticked
Under pixel and vertex shaders
Force max.pixal shader version 1.4
skip pixal shader version 1.4
Force low precision pixel shader


also change device id and vendor id


----------



## suryansh911 (Mar 17, 2007)

thank u for ur reply

please tell me which device id and vendor id should i use for intel 845 chipset.
in fact. other issues with the game were resolved with 3d analyser, except that it shows a problem of Min_streams_2. what is it and how can resolve it.

please tell me the id and dont direct me to intel website. 

thank u


----------



## bijoy (Oct 5, 2007)

Can u tell me how I can make pop sands of time 2 work on intel 845..
I tried 2 make it run using 3d analyser but its not working...
Help!!!


----------



## Akal (Sep 7, 2008)

i am having too the same problem!!
 after running on 3d analyser,  it shows a problem of Min_streams_2. what is it and how can resolve it.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 9, 2008)

How can i run Pop:T2T using 3d analyzer. When ever i try to do it the game never starts......

Config: Intel 82945G chipset
          1 gb ram
           C2D 2.0 Ghz


----------



## XBL (Sep 9, 2008)

Using 3Da 2.31 might solve the problem

select the exe
Tick - anti detect shaders
Force zbuffer in Performance Section
In Pixel and vertex shader section tick all Except First and last two options
In hardware limits tick HW Tnl caps, Pixel shader caps, max. sim. textures
While playing pop sot also keep special effects to low,water effects-none
fog-no shadow effects to none
Setting them to higher values can cause blank screen during rewinding time but u can experiment with that.

Otherwise just play warrior within it'll work


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 9, 2008)

vinit suri said:


> it will definetly work dude.....its an awesome game.......if u get stuck ne where pm me ....*remember_me600@yahoo.com*..



Don't give away your email address on a forum unless you want SPAM............lot's of it.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 12, 2008)

How to get Virtua Tennis 3 to run using 3D analyzer ver. 3.26.
Config:
Intel 82945G chipset, 128 MB
1 gb ram
C2D 2.0 Ghz


----------

